# Another Day At The Office



## Tom (Mar 21, 2010)

This is what they brought in for second meal:





Before you say how great it must be, I worked 16.5 hours on Thursday and then 20.5 on Friday into Saturday. Got home around 3:30am Saturday morning then had back to back Birthday parties to take my little one to. Now, I'm not complaining, but its not all playing with the animals and having fun... Okay, well it mostly is....


----------



## dreadyA (Mar 21, 2010)

mmmmmmm, In 'N' Out. 
Hard worker!


----------



## Nay (Mar 21, 2010)

Tom. OMG I hate you I hate you I hate you!!!!!!
Really I hate you.... Ok I am really just very jealous.. Do those Fresians have a regular spot with you too? How are they with the exotics??
I would work long hours to do stuff with animals all day. OK Well I do in a way, but they are just our domestics.. and the owners, yug..
Sorry I really don't hate you....Please keep posting. I love those pics..
Na


----------



## ChiKat (Mar 21, 2010)

Awesome!! What are their personalities like? (Camels AND elephants)
The camels look so sweet


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 21, 2010)

I must say, Tom, that you were really stylin' with your shirt half tucked in. LOL!!

What was going on? Something with a movie?

And In n out!!! My favorite burger...Animal Style, of course!!


----------



## jackrat (Mar 21, 2010)

Dude you have a cool job! Wanna trade?


----------



## Tom (Mar 21, 2010)

Nay said:


> Tom. OMG I hate you I hate you I hate you!!!!!!
> Really I hate you.... Ok I am really just very jealous.. Do those Fresians have a regular spot with you too? How are they with the exotics??
> I would work long hours to do stuff with animals all day. OK Well I do in a way, but they are just our domestics.. and the owners, yug..
> Sorry I really don't hate you....Please keep posting. I love those pics..
> Na



The Fresians belong to another company that I do business with. They usually do very well around the exotics. They live with a whole gang of camels, so they are pretty used to those. It is a pretty rare horse that doesn't flip out within several hundred yards of an elephant, much less next to it.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Mar 21, 2010)

There is no In n Out within miles of me, I miss them so. I want a double double...


----------



## Tom (Mar 21, 2010)

ChiKat said:


> Awesome!! What are their personalities like? (Camels AND elephants)
> The camels look so sweet



Too much to type. They can both be wonderful, but they can both decide to kill you. My Lily is very sweet. I've been with her since she was a baby 13 years ago.



emysemys said:


> I must say, Tom, that you were really stylin' with your shirt half tucked in. LOL!!
> 
> What was going on? Something with a movie?
> 
> And In n out!!! My favorite burger...Animal Style, of course!!



Its a new show called "Mr. Sunshine" with Matthew Perry.

My shirt wasn't half tucked. My walkie-talkie was holding up the other side. I have to keep it easily accessible in case production calls for the animals. That was my wardrobe for the show. We had to be on camera handling the animals. It was supposed to look like the circus was coming to town. Its easier for everyone if the professionals handle the animals in the shots instead of background extras. Okay! MOM!

The burgers ARE great, but you can't get those delectable fries on these trucks. I was sooooo bummed. Those fries are half of what makes In n Out great.



jackrat said:


> Dude you have a cool job! Wanna trade?



Unless you are one of those guys that sprays swimsuit models with sunscreen, no, I don't want to trade with you. You ARE, however, welcome to join me.



maggie3fan said:


> There is no In n Out within miles of me, I miss them so. I want a double double...



It will be my treat when you come down here. I've got three of them within a few miles of my house. All of them are ALWAYS crowded.


----------



## sammi (Mar 22, 2010)

Ahhh that looks fun! [To be picked up by an elephant trunk]

Your job is awesome =]



maggie3fan said:


> There is no In n Out within miles of me, I miss them so. I want a double double...



At least you can say you have one in your state. My sister from Florida eats In n Out everyday when she comes out to visit! And she mentions it every few weeks whenever we talk on the phone


----------



## spikethebest (Mar 22, 2010)

Super sweet pictures!!!! Glad you had a great time, and i wish you couldnt of come to the meeting. it was about sea turtles and a hospital in florida. i've still got a ton of cactus pads waiting for you....


----------



## TortieGal (Mar 23, 2010)

Great pictures! I thought the Friesians looked a bit nervous about the elephants. I loved the one of the elephant picking you up! Hopefully they know their own strength and don't squeeze too hard.


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Mar 24, 2010)

"Too much to type"?! No fair! 

Those camels look so well-groomed and warm and fuzzy. I remember you posting once that they don't spit, but now you say they might kill you?!  

Come on now, out with it! What are they really like? 

And how do you manage to stay alert and in charge of these critters after a 20-hour day? Ugh.


----------



## Tom (Mar 24, 2010)

Stephanie Logan said:


> "Too much to type"?! No fair!
> 
> Those camels look so well-groomed and warm and fuzzy. I remember you posting once that they don't spit, but now you say they might kill you?!
> 
> ...



Where to begin with you!?!

Just because they don't spit doesn't mean they won't try to kill you. My Lily is very sweet, but even she went after a couple of girls, when she was going through adolescence. The other camel, I don't know very well. He didn't try to get pushy, but he was fidgety. The company he comes from is very good and known for their well trained camels. They did "Scorpion King" with their camels as well as many others.

My business isn't for everyone and the hours are just one reason why. In my opinion, certain people can just keep going like that. I don't know if its mental or physical, genetic or learned. I think most Moms understand what I'm talking about. Note: for those of you who aren't Moms, they are a special type of person. No one else in the world, including me can really understand what its like to be ON 24/7. My business is kind of like being a Mom, only not nearly as hard-core.


----------



## -ryan- (Mar 27, 2010)

Very cool pics! One of my dreams is to work with animals doing educational shows. I was offered a job at a zoo doing just that (animal demonstrations), but the timing was not right (didn't think I could have balanced it with taking classes, teaching lessons, and playing gigs). Can't help but feel like I turned down a great opportunity! Most of those shifts were at least 16 hours too, but that includes 8 hours or so of paid sleep  Imagine making money in your sleep. Pay wasn't good, but that's compared to my usual rates ($22-3000/hour... 3000 based on the few gigs where I can make $250 to play for five minutes  ). Still, to work directly with animals in an educational setting at a zoo would have been incredible.

Great pics!


----------

